# Khadafi is dead



## hhaddad

Acording to tv reports Khadafi was killed while trying to escape from Sirte and probably Moussa Ibrahim.:clap2::clap2: from aljazeera


----------



## jojo

I've just read this......??????

BBC News - Libyan forces 'capture Gaddafi'

Jo xxx


----------



## hhaddad

Nato have just confirmed that the convoy in which Khadafi was trying to escape was stopped by their planes.

http://news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/56177000/jpg/_56177192_013188686-1.jpg


----------



## hhaddad




----------



## canuck2010

This is great news for Egypt, the migrant laborers will be able to return and start to rebuild the country.


----------



## aykalam

Gaddafi's end. Hiding inside a pipe, like the rats

Photo: Qaddafi's end | FP Passport


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Gaddafi's end. Hiding inside a pipe, like the rats
> 
> Photo: Qaddafi's end | FP Passport




He got the idea from his Iraqi friend


----------



## hhaddad

The latest photo
if the photo does not show goto http://english.aljazeera.net/mritems/Images/2011/10/20/201110201445764811_20.jpg


----------



## ArabianNights

At least now Egyptians can stop assuming that I am a Libyan Refugee


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> He got the idea from his Iraqi friend


His death will be giving Lybians some closure after 42 years of dictatorship. When will Egyptians get their closure, I wonder


----------



## marenostrum

aykalam said:


> His death will be giving Lybians some closure after 42 years of dictatorship. When will Egyptians get their closure, I wonder


are you kidding? 
Do you really think the country won't end up like afghanistan and iraq?

Are you also a believer in foreign intervention for regime change purposes?


----------



## marenostrum

marenostrum said:


> are you kidding?
> Do you really think the country won't end up like afghanistan and iraq?
> 
> Are you also a believer in foreign intervention for regime change purposes?


I make no apologies for posting the same comment I just posted on the Independent / Guardian site:

Cameron 'hails' yet another extra-judicial assassination encouraged by Hillary Clinton, who stated quite clearly: "We hope he (Gaddafi) will be killed or captured quite soon." In this she quite clearly approves of regime change, which was not the stated UN objective of affording Libya and the Libyan peope of humanitarian relief.

It is abundantly clear the worst scenario for the West and its leaders would've been the arrest of Gaddafi. Wounded in both legs, and shot in the head, he couldn't have run away too far. The questions have to be asked: was he armed, and did he fire on his captors? If not, why was he killed? And why didn't NATO commanders insist he be kept alive?

Had he been brought to trial, his close contacts with Western government leaders, banks and businesses would've have revealed the extent to which the people of Libya and the citizens of the West have been betrayed by their leaders - yet again - in pursuit of riches for the unelected minority who are leading us into a new age of nihilism: The New Disorder.

Thousands of Libyans have been killed, or wounded. The majority will have been innocent victims caught on the wrong side of the fence. Many will have been women, children and babies unable to express their desire for one regime or another. Humanitarian aid. They betray the people, they betray their soldiers. They, and Gaddafi, are are cast from the same mold.


----------



## Sonrisa

Can we please stop posting pictures of the deceased guy. I know he was a nasty piece of work, but its just really creeping me out.


----------



## jojo

Sonrisa said:


> Can we please stop posting pictures of the deceased guy. I know he was a nasty piece of work, but its just really creeping me out.


Well said! Thank you

Jo xxx


----------



## marenostrum

Sonrisa said:


> Can we please stop posting pictures of the deceased guy. I know he was a nasty piece of work, but its just really creeping me out.


To show the corpse,illustrates that the Corprate media have taken over, constantly pumping out a triade of verbal diaheora lies & half truths. 

'Freedom fighters' While the 'NTC' government (elected?)(corporate sellouts) Sign away the libyans freedom & welth. 

Just how many NATO & Merceneries troops are there in libya? How many bombs have they dropped? What is North Atlantic treaty Organisation doing in Africa!!!!!

I also think that is Iran next in line considering the cover story is already in place...
The 'peace envoy' / hedge fund operator Mr T. Blair has been banging the war drum against Iran for years...

But after afgh, lybia and iraq i think the regime changers are in for a bloodynose if they pick a fight with iran.


----------



## aykalam

marenostrum said:


> are you kidding?
> Do you really think the country won't end up like afghanistan and iraq?
> 
> Are you also a believer in foreign intervention for regime change purposes?


Please do not put words in my mouth. I have not advocated foreign intervention in Libya, or any other country for that matter. My post refers to *closure* for the many in Libya who for the last 42 years have suffered under the now dead clown's dictatorship. I'm glad that he is dead, even if the circumstances of his death (execution?) are still unclear.


----------



## jojo

aykalam said:


> Please do not put words in my mouth. I have not advocated foreign intervention in Libya, or any other country for that matter. My post refers to *closure* for the many in Libya who for the last 42 years have suffered under the now dead clown's dictatorship. I'm glad that he is dead, even if the circumstances of his death (execution?) are still unclear.


What worries me is, what now??? You have a population who have been under a sever dictatorship for a generation. I think they'll be turbulent times ahead for them - especially if the west interfere and immediately start to take over

Jo xxx


----------



## aykalam

jojo said:


> What worries me is, what now??? You have a population who have been under a sever dictatorship for a generation. I think they'll be turbulent times ahead for them - especially if the west interfere and immediately start to take over
> 
> Jo xxx


Well of course it will be turbulent times...they are just going through a war in the country, and nobody knows what next. But that does not take away from the fact that today marks a new era for Libyans, even with all the scary possibilities that may lie ahead.


----------



## aykalam

(Reuters) - Libyan Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril, citing a forensic report, said on Friday ousted Libyan leader Muammar Gaddafi died from a bullet wound to the head received in crossfire between interim government fighters and his own supporters after he had been captured.

"'Gaddafi was taken out of a sewage pipe ... he didn't show any resistance. When we started moving him he was hit by a bullet in his right arm and when they put him in a truck he did not have any other injuries'," Jibril told a news conference, reading from the forensic report.

"'When the car was moving it was caught in crossfire between the revolutionaries and Gaddafi forces in which he was hit by a bullet in the head'," Jibril said reading from the report.

"The forensic doctor could not tell if it came from the revolutionaries or from Gaddafi's forces," Jibril said. Gaddafi was alive when he was taken from Sirte, but died a few minutes before reaching hospital, the prime minister said.

 Sounds implausible, I say executed


----------



## jojo

aykalam said:


> Well of course it will be turbulent times...they are just going through a war in the country, and nobody knows what next. But that does not take away from the fact that today marks a new era for Libyans, even with all the scary possibilities that may lie ahead.


Well lets hope its better for them and they understand how to live in a democracy. 

Jo xxx


----------



## canuck2010

Libya will be just fine. They have the funds and enough educated individuals to put their country back together.


----------



## iCaesar

marenostrum said:


> are you kidding?
> Do you really think the country won't end up like afghanistan and iraq?
> 
> Are you also a believer in foreign intervention for regime change purposes?


and you dont think Egypt will get much worse too?
The arabs are the only Ones who will be happy to hear that someone got killed. 
Cruel Brutality


----------



## jojo

I sure as hell wish they'd stop putting grotesque picture of him after his death and being paraded around all over the British media. Its not news worthy or in good taste

Jo xxx


----------



## hhaddad

Ok sure it's grotesque and not news worthy but I think it serves as a warnig to the other despots and dictaters in this world.Also the killing of Khadafi I think was the only way out otherwise he would be sent to the court and send the rest of his life in prison and probably giving commands from there as we know happens in many cases.


----------



## jojo

hhaddad said:


> Ok sure it's grotesque and not news worthy but I think it serves as a warnig to the other despots and dictaters in this world.Also the killing of Khadafi I think was the only way out otherwise he would be sent to the court and send the rest of his life in prison and probably giving commands from there as we know happens in many cases.



I dont disagree, prison isnt the answer, dont worry, I'm not some OTT humanist. I just feel that the ghoulish photos of his dead and bloody head being waved about are not conducive with the civilized behaviour we bang on about in the west!

Jo xxx


----------



## iCaesar

The world needs more Lovin'.


----------



## marenostrum

jojo said:


> I dont disagree, prison isnt the answer, dont worry, I'm not some OTT humanist. I just feel that the ghoulish photos of his dead and bloody head being waved about are not conducive with the civilized behaviour we bang on about in the west!
> 
> Jo xxx


I find the NTC's denial of this execution pathetic.
The guy was captured, beaten to a pulp and then loaded onto a truck and shot in the head. How do they call this?
Could it be that maybe this NTC lot are scumbags as well?

My stomach is still churning at the sight of that 20 year old kid wearing a NYankee baseball cap hoisted in the air in thriumph after killing a defenesless 69 year old man in cold blood...if these are the people who are supposed to run the new libya I see nothing but bloodshed in the future.
Whatever this dictator has done is no excuse for the treatment he got yesterday. Only barbarians behave this way and to think that the whole thing was sponsored by our countries makes me angry.

Look at the reaction of our so called leaders, Obama (Nobel peace prize ) rejoicing at the death of a fellow human being, Cameron could not have sounded happier (but from someone who uses his own son disability for political purposes what could you expect), Sarkozy again happy about a cold blood murder the same day his own child was born and Berlusoni, well by sleeping with prostitutes all of your life you become one, this was the same man that was kissing Kadafi's hand six months ago in Rome......

It seems ok for our western leaders to sponsor and support the murder of a head of state that is responsible for the killing of many, so by the same token shouldn't we expect the same treatment given to the likes of Bush and BlIar? The extrajudicial killing of thousands of innocents in 10 years of the war on terror, lets not even begin on the false WMD evidence that led to a bloody war in Iraq...


----------



## MaidenScotland

There was never going to be any other outcome unless he had been captured by NATO.


----------



## hhaddad

Leaving the politics aside I ask what would you do with someone who was responsible for raping your mothers,wives,sisters and daughters ,also killing your brothers and fathers who at the time where defenseless protesters? Just pat him on his back and say naughty boy and give him over to the ICC who would take years to convict him whilst he is living albeit in a prison fed ,cured and pampered.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> There was never going to be any other outcome unless he had been captured by NATO.


But he couldn't be captured by NATO troops, they had no boots on the ground, so the only way forward with no overhang was his (and his boys') execution. 

What do you think would have happened to Mubarak had he been "captured" by the revolutionaries here in Egypt? Swift "justice" is my guess.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> But he couldn't be captured by NATO troops, they had no boots on the ground, so the only way forward with no overhang was his (and his boys') execution.
> 
> What do you think would have happened to Mubarak had he been "captured" by the revolutionaries here in Egypt? Swift "justice" is my guess.




Exactly my point... maybe the west didn't want the scenario that surrounds Mubarak and the transition of power we have here...


----------



## marenostrum

hhaddad said:


> Leaving the politics aside I ask what would you do with someone who was responsible for raping your mothers,wives,sisters and daughters ,also killing your brothers and fathers who at the time where defenseless protesters? Just pat him on his back and say naughty boy and give him over to the ICC who would take years to convict him whilst he is living albeit in a prison fed ,cured and pampered.


If we call ourselves democratic and evoluted societies we should have never allowed these killings to happen. All of western societies (but one of course) reject the death penalty, on this occasion it was ordered and applied.

Hillary Clinton said she wanted him dead or alive, isn't that an incitement to kill?

Bashar is a murderer but nothing will happen to him cause deep down he is a better option than an islamic state right on israel's doorstep and also Syria has no oil. 

Without even getting into the execution issue imho this war should have never been sponsored by the West.

Besides killing pow is against Geneva convention and at that moment in time Kaddafi and his sons were pow.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> If we call ourselves democratic and evoluted societies we should have never allowed these killings to happen. All of western societies (but one of course) reject the death penalty, on this occasion it was ordered and applied.
> 
> Hillary Clinton said she wanted him dead or alive, isn't that an incitement to kill?
> 
> Bashar is a murderer but nothing will happen to him cause deep down he is a better option than an islamic state right on israel's doorstep and also Syria has no oil.
> 
> Without even getting into the execution issue imho this war should have never been sponsored by the West.
> 
> Besides killing pow is against Geneva convention and at that moment in time Kaddafi and his sons were pow.





I for one have no regrets on him being killed and think the world will be much better of without him. I am old enough to remember Yvonne Fletcher, arming the IRA, Lockerbie.
What did disgust me was his shouting out Allah Akbar when he was captured, this coming from a man who demanded to be treated like god.


----------



## MaidenScotland

And of course there is this. Dead men tell no tales


----------



## hhaddad

Going back to some of marenostrum's comments it seems he thinks it's a better world where killers get 15 to 20 years and are back on the streets to kill again. Also the fact that Khadafi was killed makes him angry but the revolutionaries and even members of Khadafi's army that were killed after capture he seems to have forgot.Where was the Geneva Convention then.Also he forgets that without NATO intervention Benghazi would have been a Holocaust


----------



## jojo

Gaddafi dead video: Widow demands UN inquiry into husband's killing | Mail Online

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland

jojo said:


> Gaddafi dead video: Widow demands UN inquiry into husband's killing | Mail Online
> 
> Jo xxx




The audacity and hypocrisy of this women...her husband wouldn't allow anyone their human rights.


----------



## MaidenScotland

The alleged killers of murdered WPC Yvonne Fletcher’s will face justice in Libya, the country’s leading diplomat in the UK has promised.
Mahmud Nacua also said that ‘secret files’ on the 1984 murder of WPC Fletcher - as well as on the Lockerbie bombing and other Gaddafi-sponsored assassinations in London - will soon be made public.
British diplomats are demanding that the National Transitional Council works to solve the murder of WPC Fletcher, who was shot outside the Libyan embassy in London.
Only one of the men allegedly involved in the killing of Yvonne Fletcher is still believed to be alive.
Former embassy worker Matouk Mohammed Matouk was captured this year, according to Libya’s acting deputy prime minister Ali Tarhouni, but was then reported to have escaped.
MPs in Britain are demanding that he be extradited to Britain, but Mr Nacua said Libyan police and courts must be responsible for bringing him - and any accomplices - to justice.
He said: 'When our country is stable all the files of the crimes that have been committed by Gaddafi will open. Everything will be known to the world what happened in the time of Gaddafi.
‘They will face justice in Libya, not in Britain. Libya is an independent country, it has its constitution, it has its law, its lawyers.’
The files will be made public within the next few months as the new government settles down, it is understood.
Yesterday Foreign Secretary William Hague said that Gaddafi’s death had ‘brought closer’ action to put the murderer on trial.
He had raised the WPC Fletcher case on Monday during talks in Tripoli with NTC chairman Mustafa Mohammed Abdul Jalil.



Read more: Yvonne Fletcher and Lockerbie bombing secret files from Libya to be released | Mail Online


----------



## marenostrum

hhaddad said:


> Going back to some of marenostrum's comments it seems he thinks it's a better world where killers get 15 to 20 years


I am struggling to find a post where I have stated the above.

I stated that I was disgusted with the way this man was despatched and I still stand by my opinion. I also stated that I don't trust these NTC lot, have a look at some of their logos, some of them showing the logos of the Al Sunna brigade who we all know spent their afternoons tea time beheading the likes of Ken Bigley. 

If you have hope for the new lybia then up to you but I think it will be even worse than it was before, time will tell. Also what do you think will happen to kadafi's followers? What do you think should happen to them?

I understand Maiden's comments but I still think that no one should be subject to that treatment. We have different opinions on this but thats what the forum is for but please don't state that MN is happy with killers walking the street after 15 years.

We have our own war criminals who have got away with it with 20000000 million quid in the bank and a job as consultants to Goldman Sachs, not a bad deal really. I would say Kaddafi was pretty unlucky compared to how others got away with it....which by the way does not mean I am minimizing what the lybian dictator did.


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> And of course there is this. Dead men tell no tales
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351


Maiden I could do with that photo somewhere in my signature portfolio.


----------



## MaidenScotland

The thing is I am against the death penalty but I still have no regrets on him being killed.
If he had been taken to court could you honestly believe anything the man said?


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> The thing is I am against the death penalty but I still have no regrets on him being killed.
> If he had been taken to court could you honestly believe anything the man said?


Never mind believing, the guy was unable to make sense. His defence team would have claimed insanity and blah blah blah and he would have ended in a 5 star psychiatric ward in Switzerland.


----------



## jojo

MaidenScotland said:


> The thing is I am against the death penalty but I still have no regrets on him being killed.
> If he had been taken to court could you honestly believe anything the man said?



I'm not against the death penalty, but I am against the disgraceful lack of respect for human life shown by the media. As you say tho Maiden, a court hearing would have just been a very costly and long drawn out pack of lies and insanities. This was the only possible end of whatever it was that was started

Jo xxx


----------



## marenostrum

jojo said:


> I'm not against the death penalty, but I am against the disgraceful lack of respect for human life shown by the media. As you say tho Maiden, a court hearing would have just been a very costly and long drawn out pack of lies and insanities. This was the only possible end of whatever it was that was started
> 
> Jo xxx


Now the truth is finally coming out, ie. evidence of summary executions by the NTC and its henchmen. Funny how none of this was broadcasted during the NATO sponsored war. Weren't the loyalists the only bad ones?

BBC News - Bodies of Gaddafi supporters 'found executed' in Sirte

The spin and constant lying we have witnessed during this bloody war is astounding.

I also read that Sharia will be the basis of the new Libya. Great isn't it.
I sometimes wonder if the likes of Camoron Sarkozy and Obama are for real when they talk about a new democratic and prosperous libya...mind you these politicians don't really care about flogging the backsides of moderate muslims living in north africa / MEast, that of their own citizens in Europe or even their own for the sake of an oil barrell.
Won't be long till we hear stories of stonings of women, beatings of human rights activists or political activists in general.
Never thought the US / WEST could actully form an alliance with al qaeda for the sake of some oil but there we go, just hope we don't see any crocodile tears from western leaders next time there is a terror attack in the west since they are quite happy to install islamic fundamentalism along the mediterranean.


----------

